# Help With My Airbrush`



## DARKSIDE DAVE (Aug 16, 2007)

I Just Bought A Brand New Badger 155 Airbrush It Is A Two Stage And The First Time I Used It Every Thing Flowed Fine. When I Was Done I Cleaned It Very Good And Then I Went To Use It Again And It Doesn't Spray Smooth It Sprays In A Splatter Every Couple Seconds And It Only Does It When The Paint Jar Is Attached And Yes I Am Running Off A Comppressor Not The Little Cans. My Other Problem Is It Sprays This Stuff Out Of It Sort Of Like Cob Webs Any One Know What That Is And How Do I Stop It.


----------



## t4mania (Aug 30, 2007)

The spattering and spitting of paint is probably caused by dried paint still stuck in the brush even after you cleaned. Try some more lacquer thinner and give it a good shake while cleaning. Should dislodge any leftover paint particles. A q-tip and pipe cleaners work well for getting into tight places. Check your needle too for dried paint. If you're using Faskolor or any acrylic paint clean with Fantastik. The cobwebs are caused by not thinning the paint enough. If you're using lacquer based paint like Pactra use more thinner. If acrylic, like Faskolor I thin with windex, works great. Hope this helps.


----------



## DARKSIDE DAVE (Aug 16, 2007)

awsome thanks a bunch i actually was not thinning at all do you have to thin paint


----------



## superdave2 (Dec 30, 2006)

when you done using the airbrush MAKE SURE the gun is cleand out it will just clogg and spatter like you said is what i do is run 1 jar of water through it and usually run half a jar more just to be safe and there is no clogging or anything try that method after your done painting:thumbsup:


----------



## 420 Tech R/C (Sep 15, 2006)

I usually run some thinner through just to make sure its clean before I paint . sometimes some will crust up somewhere that you miss during after paint clean-up so it's just extra protection so you dont have a problem.


----------



## Hick (May 22, 2007)

I have to assume the air brush is in good condition. It is easy to damage the paint nozzle during reassembly. And you can get wierd effects. Check the "air nozzle/mixer", can't recall the proper name, (don't forget that dammed white thing). This is where you spatter and cobwebs comes from due to paint build up. The real problems is with your paint viscosity and air pressure.

Some basic rules I have learned over years of airbrushing.

Never pull paint from the bottom of the "jar". 
Never empty a jar of paint in a "cup" if you use one.
Strain old paint. 

This also prevents "spattering"/"cobwebbs" and clogging.

Keep a piece of lexan/acrilyc next to you to check your paint and airbrush performance, prior to any real painting.

Buy thinners by the gallon!


----------



## chadlow21 (Nov 4, 2007)

First off, clean your brush again, and second the cobwebs are the paint drying before it gets to the body. For that lower your pressure and paint closer to the body.


----------



## gezer2u (Sep 25, 2001)

Great advise. Also, when you are finished using your airbrush, take it apart and clean it. even after spraying thinner or water through it, it will have some residual paint left. use a drop of light oil on the pivot of the trigger and use bee's wax to seal the threads on the front. you can get the wax in a small container at a place that sells airbrush's.


----------

